# CRS - Crystal Red Shrimp



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I'm looking to get some crystal red shrimp (S grade) and will be breeding them. I've done some research and was wondering if anyone had any extra info that they could add to it.

Atm I know a 20G+ promotes better chances of breeding so I will be starting off with a 20G to see if I can get it to work if I do I will be upgrading to a 50G.

Regular water changes obvious. Water temp of 74F, Highly planted helps greatly. Dark color substrate promotes better color quality which is why I will be using black sand. No food that contains iron?

I'm probably forgetting something so if anyone can add to it lemme know..

P.s. I have a fine mesh I would be putting over the intake valve of my pump to keep baby shrimps from. I will also be doing a bit of modified to help reduce to strong pull from the intake.


----------

